# Avlimil and IBS



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Hey everyone,I recently got a 30 trial for Avlimil. It's a once a day pill for female sexual function. I really wanted to try it, but I was hoping if I post the ingrediants maybe someone can tell me what kind of effect they will have on my stomach. I'm actually hoping loose stools since im c- prone. Avlimil Proprietary blend 756mg* * Salvia officinalis (Sage leaf), Rubus idaeus (Red raspberry leaf), Isoflavones from Pueraria montana (kudzu root extract) and Trifolium pratense (red clover extract), Capsicum annuum (Capsicum pepper) , Glycyrrhiza glabra (Licorice root), Morella cerifera (Bayberry fruit), Turnera diffusa (Damiana leaf), Valeriana officinalis (Valeriana root), Zingiber officinale (Ginger root), Actaea racemosa (Black cohosh root). *Daily value not established. Other ingredients: Dicalcium phosphate, microcrystalline cellulose, croscarmellose sodium, stearic acid, magnesium stearate, silica, and film coat ingredients (hypromellose, titanium dioxide, propylene glycol, FD&C blue #1 lake, and FD&C red #3. Thanks in advance


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11570.cfm is a good resource for looking up potential effects of various herbs.I'll see what GI effects are listed for these herbsTrifolium pratense (red clover extract), http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11571.cfm?...=424&tab=HC--no GI effects listed, but it may have effects like female hormones and sometimes those can effect GI symptoms often in individualistic ways (so not same effect for everyone)Capsicum annuum (Capsicum pepper) , http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11571.cfm?...rdID=449&tab=HC PURPORTED USES ColicSpasms*	Stomach and intestinal gasADVERSE REACTIONSCommonï¿½(oral): GI irritation,Glycyrrhiza glabra (Licorice root), http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11571.cfm?...rdID=416&tab=HC PURPORTED USES*	Constipation*	GI disordersMorella cerifera (Bayberry fruit), Turnera diffusa (Damiana leaf), Valeriana officinalis (Valeriana root), Zingiber officinale (Ginger root), http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11571.cfm?...rdID=456&tab=HC PURPORTED USES*	Appetite*	Colic*	Diarrhea*	Indigestion*	Motion sickness*	Nausea and vomiting*	Spasms*	Stomach and intestinal gasMECHANISM OF ACTIONThe anti-emetic action of ginger is attributed to the shogaol and gingerol constituents found in the rhizome. They are believed to stimulate the flow of saliva, bile and gastric secretions. Additional activities include the suppression of gastric contractions and improvement of the intestinal muscle tone and peristalsis. Galanolactone is thought to interact with 5HT-3 receptors and may be partially responsible for anti-emetic activityActaea racemosa (Black cohosh root). http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11571.cfm?...rdID=405&tab=HC ADVERSE REACTIONSReported: Gastrointestinal upsetFrom other sources---only what not above, but may have more info on the above herbs. http://www.healthcentral.com/peoplespharma...herblibrary.cfm Salvia officinalis (Sage leaf), http://www.wala.de/english/pflanze/archiv/salbei.htm Uses Sage tea heals inflammation of the gum, the mouth and the throat, calms the mucous membranes, reduces perspiration and has a positive effect on the stomach and the intestines. The essential oil disinfects and relieves crampRubus idaeus (Red raspberry leaf), http://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_raspberry.htm The raspberry leaves' astringent properties for treating sore mouth or diarrhea, Isoflavones from Pueraria montana (kudzu root extract) and http://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_kudzu.htm Kudzu also treats diarrhea and dysentery. Morella cerifera (Bayberry fruit), http://www.drugdigest.org/DD/DVH/HerbsWho/...ayberry,00.html Bayberry has been used orally for head colds, fevers, diarrhea, colitis, and to induce vomitingTurnera diffusa (Damiana leaf), Drugdigest also listed this herb, but had no GI effects.Valeriana officinalis (Valeriana root),Valerian was used by the ancient Greeks to treat digestive problems such as flatulence and nausea.Now my comments.Overall it looks like it could be a wash for GI issues. Some things tend to be on the astringent side, so might dry things up (which is what they do) but there are other herbs in the mix that may help relieve some of the issues you have.The hard part is knowing how they would interact, or which effects may be most problematic, or helpful for you as an individual.I tend to think that maybe it won't hurt you, and may even be helpful on the IBS front, but the only real way to know is to give it a go. I do not see anything that seems to be "do not try this" type big red flags where the GI issues are there, and some things (like licorice) that may even be quite helpful (as long as it doesn't cause problems for other things like blood pressure, etc).What I would do is log your symptoms (and do vital signs like heart rate, blood pressure if you can do that easily, etc) for a week or so before you start to get a baseline of where you are now, including the things you are taking it for, in addition to IBS (and since several of them do have potential female hormone effects you may want to log things that have to do with female things, like breast tenderness, periods (or perimenopausal/postmenopausal symptoms depending on where you are at in that whole process) to make sure that any good you might get is not setting something else off.Some of the herbs are used to treat perimenopausal/menopausal symptoms, and if you are trying to get pregnant I might avoid this preparation because I don't know how it might interact with the whole homornal flux of pregnancy issues.K.Then keep monitoring things during your trial of it to see what happens, and then evaluate it at the end of the 30 days.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Thank you so much for your reply. It was so helpful. I knew it would be. Im going to save that website. I know I'll have to use it in the future.


----------



## traci_sss (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi I see those commercials 20 times a day and I am so tempted to call.. I wonder if I should call. Plase keep me posted, I hope that they do what they say they do. I am worried that since i live in canada that they would work and then I won't have any access to them.. hahaha have a great day tracey_lee


----------

